# Security Scanner

## peehole

Does anyone have any suggestions for a Security Scanner. Is there an ebuild for something thats easy to understand and configure?

Thanks.

----------

## OneOfOne

nessus is pretty nice, also nmap.

emerge nessus nmap

here's how to get it to work : http://www.nessus.org/demo/index.html (of course escape the compile part  :Wink: )

peace

----------

## chiatello

emerge nmap && nmap -sS 127.0.0.1

lol good luck i love nmap

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## GentooBox

In Windows i got a really nice security scanner called Languard.

i havent found any linux securityscanner that is as nice as languard is.

is there a way to show a remote computers hostname ?

----------

## paranode

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> is there a way to show a remote computers hostname ?

 

```
host <ipaddress>
```

nslookup and dig give similar functionality to host.  You may have to emerge it first.

----------

## baboon

Nessus!

----------

## think4urs11

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> is there a way to show a remote computers hostname ?

 

if you mean the netbios-name:

nbtstat -A 'ip-address of remote box'

from a windows command prompt

----------

## GentooBox

an addition to my prepost:

why cant nmap or any other scanner scan ipranges ?

when i learn C++, the first thing i do is make a nmap with iprange scan.

then i add a hosname view'er.

AND make a QT front end for nmap. - a nice one :p

the QT stuff is not so hard, its just the C++

----------

## DaDanny

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> an addition to my prepost:
> 
> why cant nmap or any other scanner scan ipranges ?
> 
> when i learn C++, the first thing i do is make a nmap with iprange scan.
> ...

 

coz it's mostly used for illegal activities?   :Wink: 

----------

## magnet

from nmap's man page :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nmap also has a more powerful notation which lets you specify an IP address using lists/ranges for each  element.   Thus  you  can scan   the   whole class   'B'   network   192.168.*.*   by   specifying   '192.168.*.*'   or 192.168.0-255.0-255'   or  even
> 
>        192.168.1-50,51-255.1,2,3,4,5-255'.  And of course you can use the mask notation: '192.168.0.0/16'.
> ...

 

also note that nmap has a gui called nmapfe.

----------

## GentooBox

thanks...

i use nmapfe, and its ugly.

now i know how to scan domains  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> coz it's mostly used for illegal activities? 

 

well.. maby, but also for local domain scanning when you maintain a network ?

----------

